# trick o treat



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I bet that was a cool bite


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice to see a Snook in such great (well fed) condition. The Bay is a real treasure!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Git outta my spot! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish - ugly angler

Did you catch it on the Bud Light lure I gave you?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You should cut off those jeans shorts so you can wade deeper


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

> You should cut off those jeans shorts so you can wade deeper


 He put those on just for the picture


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > You should cut off those jeans shorts so you can wade deeper
> 
> 
> He put those on just for the picture



dont be jelly, wearing my thong next time......


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Snook!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome snook thanks for sharing! 

Tidesright


----------

